# A Betta Tale



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Tale: Intro

Pop! I floated down to the bottom of the tank slowly and dad put me back in another bubble. I was white with big black eyes, or so the big shiny thing on the wall of the tank told me so. I couldn't wait to start growing my fins. I knew my dad had big, round fins, but my mom was taken out of the tank and never seen again. I had a feeling I was going to be red and blue marble, but I didn't know if I would take any of my mom's traits. Over the weeks, I started to turn a baby pink, then got blue splotches. I was moved out of the big tank and moved into a tank with all my brothers and sisters... we were kept in there and then moved into a small cup for each of us. I didn't know where we would go from here. All I could do was wait in the small cup...


----------

